# Elu Mof 177e Router



## Keith Nilra (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello people, I hope you and yours are well;
I am hoping that somebody out there will have encountered the problem I have with this router and may therefor, be able to help me overcome it.
The problem is that the release / lock lever and the plunge mechanism are both incredibly stiff to operate i.e. the lock/release lever cannot be operated with only one thumb as intended ,but must be pushed with as much force as I can get through the flat of my hand ; The plunge action requires my full upper-body wieght applied to shift it !
I have a 96e model which I can lock/release with one fingertip and the plunge action requires nothing more than a slght push, even with just one hand...easy peasy, so I am guessing the 177e has a different, and no doubt faulty mechanism.
Any Ideas?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.
Look for an adjustment screw on the lock lever.
There should be one there to loosen it a bit.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Keith and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you join us.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Keith Nilra said:


> Hello people, I hope you and yours are well;
> I am hoping that somebody out there will have encountered the problem I have with this router and may therefor, be able to help me overcome it.
> The problem is that the release / lock lever and the plunge mechanism are both incredibly stiff to operate i.e. the lock/release lever cannot be operated with only one thumb as intended ,but must be pushed with as much force as I can get through the flat of my hand ; The plunge action requires my full upper-body wieght applied to shift it !
> I have a 96e model which I can lock/release with one fingertip and the plunge action requires nothing more than a slght push, even with just one hand...easy peasy, so I am guessing the 177e has a different, and no doubt faulty mechanism.
> Any Ideas?


I agree with your estimation of the problem. Could be scored or bent plunge tubes/rods, stripped threads, foreign objects, or some other problem that will require disassembly of your router plunge componets to diagnose and correct (if possible).

Take it apart.


----------

